# Pour Over kettle



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Could those who know, say if any one of these stand out, or suggest a value for money kettle that does. I am asking here, to take all the pressure of answering newbie questions to one particular kind soul on here!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Cafe-de-Tiamo-600ml-Stainless-Steel-Pour-Over-Coffee-Kettle-w-Lid-HA1618-/281208321731?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41795276c3

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/coffee-brewing/pouring-kettles-coffee-servers/tiamo--pouring-kettle-with-thermometer-0-9l

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VKB-120HSV-Buono-Drip-Kettle/dp/B000IGOXLS/ref=sr_1_3?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1390928858&sr=1-3&keywords=hario


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it's down to personal preference the buono is a really good kettle which I only moved on as I got the bonavita electric kettle.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it's much of a muchness. Be careful with where it's being posted from as if they're from Japan or US they'll be over the customs threshold

If you want cheaper (though not ideal as it's without a lid) you could nip over to Pumphreys and pick up one of these

http://www.pumphreys-coffee.co.uk/products/view/1045/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions. I had read that the lidless ones lost their heat very quickly, though I do not know if that is right or not. I would prefer to use UK just for ease. Does anyone have a view on te electric kettles, or is it a simple waste of money?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Put some hot water in a milk jug and see how fast the temperature drops, should be very similar to the lidless.

I've got the variable temperature Bonavita kettle and it rocks (set the temperature and it says it's accurate to within 2 degC). They're a bit pricey but if you get into it, it's worth it as it's an all-in-one solution (if you want to see one, if I remeber right, Flat Caps coffee have one on the front counter). You can just buy a cheaper variable temp normal kettle I guess for £30 and then put it in a pouring kettle... but then you've probably spent the same as the Bonavita


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/brands/bonavita/bonavita-1-0l-gooseneck-variable-temperature-kettle

Is this the one you are referring to? So, it boils or not, and holds at the desired temp as well?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That's the one. Actually accurate to 1 degC. You can set the temp in 1 deg steps from 60degC to 100degC, and if you press the hold button, it keeps it at the desired temp instead of just turning off and cooling.

In between pours I just put it back on the base to keep the temperature up (it has a very powerful element)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I had one of those kettles. - Keeps it temperature very well.

Not fast but accurate. Waterproof base.

Nice piece of kit


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

To give an idea of temp stability for a lidded pouring kettle. The temp of the Bonavita with 1l in, dropped from 93degC to 90degC in 5mins


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Geordie, that gives me something to mull over!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Much cheaper options on Homeloo - superb kettles for the money

http://homeloo.com/a/product/pour-over-coffee-kettle-1200ml/


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought the hario kettle from the amazon seller that you linked to. It arrived quicker than the estimate and was labelled as being cheaper than I paid so avoided any tax or duty. I really like it and it does what it should. I have a thermapen and when I can be bothered I will check the temp of the water before pouring. As I've recently been drinking brewed in the mornings it's a case of boil the kettle, let it cool for a couple of minutes and pour away. I use it with my chemex and get a lovely balanced smooth cuppa.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I have an Hario and the bonavita electric. The bonavita is all cool and gadgety, nice features, and nice pour. The Hario is more eye catching, it is also nice pour (although I have a flow restritor on it at the moment.

The bonavita is ugly in my opinion but its features are what makes the deal. I would have preferred that it would have a little more capacity maybe 1.1 / 1.2 L, so that you can brew 1L in a 8 cup Chemex including wetting the paper... is sucks to top up









I really like the look of that Tiamo, looks like a mix between the bonavita and the hario.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have plumped for the Amazon HArio. it is such a good price it seems daft, even if they put vat on. I managed to order a Knock hand grinder but that is not being sent out for a month, so, plenty of time to play around!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

What scales have you got?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have some digital kitchen scales and 2 sets of cheaper jewellery ones, so far


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

You need one that will do about 2kg.

Sounds like your covered for those.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I have the Bonavita 1l which is nicely put together. I have the electric version but I believe they do a version for a hob.


----------

